# lameco empty hands?



## haumana2000 (Jul 22, 2004)

has anybody seen the videos from Felix Valencia called Lameco Empty Hands?  How do they rate, I have heard good things about him as instructor and practitioner, but am curious to see if anyone has reviewed them since they are somewhat pricey.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 23, 2004)

The empty-hand tapes are pretty good, in fact I feel that they are  better than his weapon videos.  His moves have a sort of "Kenpo-ish" quality which I really like.  As for the price, keep an eye on the TRS website.  Every so often they have a sale.


----------



## haumana2000 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks!  Im hoping someone will do a review, but it sound slike I may check em out.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 23, 2004)

How do his hand movement compare with what he dose with a weapon?


----------



## BladeMaster (Aug 23, 2004)

Felix is FAST,smart and one of the more skilled knifeleros/stickmen you'll meet. He and his students are undefeated at the Dog Bros.  I have found that any of his tapes are worth the price of admission and I agree with Randy,TRS has some good sales,but, his new stuff is in Century Videos...It's a killer set.  I hear he is also doing alot of work with the VirtualBlade.  It's a new marking system made expressly for the practice blade.  Anyone know his web address?  I can't seem to find one for him!  Stay safe.


----------

